# Help finding a PROJECTOR for both HD movies and browsing!!!



## mirzashahan (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi guys, 
I'm planning on getting myself a projector. And right how I have a PC with a blu ray driver for HD movies, and Internal TV card for watching TV on the PC connected to a Bose surround system. So, I have finally decided to connect a projector to the PC, which will allow me to watch Blu ray movies, TV, as wells as playing games on projector, and not to mention I'd also want to browse on the big screen once in a while. 

Now, my confusion lies in terms like native resolution. Rather than showering you all with confusing questions. Ill just arrange them in order. 

1. Is it possible to change the aspect ratio of a HD projector to PC mode, so that the texts on the screen don't get stretched and distorted? 

2. For my requirement, what kinda projector would you recommend? 

3. Projectors come in variable resolutions like 800X600, 1024X768, 1296X720...So, even if I purchase a projector to mainly connect to my PC, which resoultion should I stick to, in order to be able to watch HD movies through my PC and also browse through the internet? 

:S confusion, confusion, confusion. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Get a projector with native 1920x1080 and a home theater system to switch the sources. Most Bose systems lack switching and have poor sound quality so I recommend Onkyo or Marantz.


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Does your pc have hdmi out?


----------

